# Aidan O'Brien



## Clodagh (28 October 2017)

Well didn't he do well!
He comes across as a very nice, if rather obsessed man. I love that he wields a dandy brush around the paddock and walks with his horses if they are parading.
Good to see his daughter today, although it looks as though she is still in a neck brace or collar. At least she can walk.

(I only watched it as it was mainly Cheltenham, but enjoyed it, Saxon Warrior ran a race of a very mature 2 year old.).


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 October 2017)

Many people say that O'Brien only has the success he does because he has the fire power behind him. Yes he may have some of the most awesome fire power but he still has to train each horse to it's best ability to win the races he does!

Very Well Done To Him!


----------



## Brummyrat (28 October 2017)

Oh Im a fan too and have been since the Istabraq days, he seemed to genuinely love that boy.  Did you see him today posing for photos with racegoers?  A true gent and an amazing trainer.


----------



## tristar (29 October 2017)

you can have all the fire power in the world, be it racing , showjumping, eventing, dressage, but it won`t bring you you to the top without really knowing what you are doing.

many good horses are ruined by their training, the other o`brien was noted as saying that nijinsky was such a horse who may well have been ruined by less skilled work riders than he had, but the horse came through to the very top because great skill and a lot of thought went into his training and bought him to the greatest racehorse. 

and just who was the journalist who wrote an article inferring that aidan was possibly to be replaced, eat  your words!


----------



## sparhawk (30 October 2017)

Of course he won - he ran half the field - as usual - and all are Coolmore horses in various combinations.(Of course he won the Derby as he ran 6 in it). I absolutely loathe the man and his interviews give me the creeps as he reminds me of Uriah Heap from Dickens. What's amazing is that Gosden has done so well this year and runs a maximum of 2 runners in a field - and those are from different owners. If Coolmore tooks their horses away from him and went with another trainer i doubt you'd hear much of 'saint Aidan'.


----------



## KautoStar1 (30 October 2017)

Not a fan then sparhawk ??


----------



## Chiffy (30 October 2017)

I am a National Hunt fan and only watch the very high profile flat races. I wouldn&#8217;t feel qualified to say how good his training is, but he is a dreadful mumbler when interviewed. Also why is he endlessly on his phone? Are not connections either at the meeting or watching a tv?
Do have to say I prefer John Gosden! Haha, autocorrect just tried to change that to Golden!


----------



## Clodagh (30 October 2017)

Chiffy said:



			I am a National Hunt fan and only watch the very high profile flat races. I wouldn&#8217;t feel qualified to say how good his training is, but he is a dreadful mumbler when interviewed. Also why is he endlessly on his phone? Are not connections either at the meeting or watching a tv?
Do have to say I prefer John Gosden! Haha, autocorrect just tried to change that to Golden!
		
Click to expand...

John Gosden is a proper gentleman, like Henry Cecil was. I agree about the phone, imagine owning horses like that and not bothering to go and watch them in the flesh.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 October 2017)

sparhawk said:



			If Coolmore tooks their horses away from him and went with another trainer i doubt you'd hear much of 'saint Aidan'.
		
Click to expand...

Of course you would! He would be all over the news for being sacked as their trainer! He is paid by them to train at their facilities at Ballydoyle! He trains for no one else. Some horses masquerade under other names but under it all they are ALL owned by Coolmore!

He runs half the field because he has enough horses good enough! Plus he will generally use a pacemaker out of his higher priced horses to help the favourite - Bullet Train did exactly the same for Frankel! And then you get the days when he gets it wrong and the pacemaker comes into it's own and wins! Or is highly placed! 

The phone thing does annoy me too a bit as most of the time he isn't actually speaking to anyone he is just avoiding the press for a few moments whilst he thinks of what to say.


----------



## fankino04 (31 October 2017)

I don't know the man to comment on him personally but it did get me more interested in watching racing again just to see if he would do it. As for him running so many horses in each race if his owners (customers) want their horses in that race and they are good enough to compete then it's his job to run them in it much like when I managed a mobile phone shop and I my customers want an iPhone it's my job to sell them one (even though in this case I don't like iPhones).


----------

